# DP raccoon



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Caught alot of raccoon in My day but this is the first in a DP trap--[dog proof]--I bought 3 traps this summer at the National trapping convention -I painted them one white- one orange and one sliver was told chrome is the best but didn't have any in the garage--so I did a little experiment---had a raccoon hanging around my deer stand so gave them a try---set all 3 with the same bait and lure about 10 feet apart in a line just to see what color he would go to first---he liked the orange----their a foot hold trap and they need to put their foot down inside the trap to set it off---at first I didn't care for the trap style that much but they do work---I still like the coni better but guess they have their place---------22 .8 lbs male*

* SB*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice looking raccoon


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Skip nice raccoon...congrats.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, wanted to get a couple of those this summer but the boss said no way, actually this year the raccoon activity around here has really dropped off.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good look'in raccoon Skip.

He sure looks pissed at ya in that 4th picture--- guess ya made him get over it since he seems so calm in the last picture.LOL.

Interesting color test. The deer and elk around here will eat the orange marker tape hang'in in the trees or brush in the Fall but leave the other colors alone. There must be some food source this time of year that goes orange.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Another this morning---- This one was in the white trap--female only 23 lbs--in the trap I guessed at least 25+-------made the mistake of wiring to a balsam tree now I have to wash her--- sure looked bigger than 23 lbs-------Got to get to skinn'en--sb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man she dose look a lot bigger in that pic skip how's the fur I got a ton a raccoon down here I would like to takebut I don't want to till the fur is prime I have 3 on the trail cam they look to be jumbo size 25# + keep up the good work bud


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip, keep those hat making critters a coming.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats nice looking fur, keep the pics coming!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ALL SKINNED FLESHED AND ON THE BOARD---THEIR PRIME----------SB--------------THESE raccoon WERE FAT---------------MY NEIGHBOR FRIEND CHARLIE CAUGHT ONE THAT WEIGHT 40 LBS THIS MORNING*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Skip.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats. Are you feeding them? lol...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick and I are on the same page...they'll make a nice hat !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nice flesh'in job there fella. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice put up there Skip!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice skins from those two. They have deffinately been eating well.


----------

